# Rock island armory parts kits, 80% 1911 frames



## Brandonshobie

Is anyone interested in a group buy for a 1911 rock island armory parts kits and kto 80% 1911 frames? I posted this in a different section but I think I should have put it here. 

1911 rock island armory parts kits are $350 

kto 80% 1911 frames are also $350


----------



## Firefishvideo

I'm not a 1911 nut....so maybe I'm missing something.....Cant you get a working Rock Island for around $500?
That pic of the 80% looks SCARY rough ....I cant imagine how long it would take to finish it.....or how many $.
Is this just a "want to say I did it thing"? ....cause I understand that ....I'm getting started building AK kits ....but that seem easy compared to this build.


----------



## Brandonshobie

Firefishvideo said:


> I'm not a 1911 nut....so maybe I'm missing something.....Cant you get a working Rock Island for around $500?
> That pic of the 80% looks SCARY rough ....I cant imagine how long it would take to finish it.....or how many $.
> Is this just a "want to say I did it thing"? ....cause I understand that ....I'm getting started building AK kits ....but that seem easy compared to this build.


Building this kit allows you to own it without regs it unless you sale it. Plus you customize it as you build it and it's a fun project.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Interesting project....I don't think I'm ready for that yet!
I have some 80% receivers for different weapons...but probably won't use many of them, due to the inevitable problem of being able to sell it if needed. 
I always figured that if I spent as much or more to build a firearm....as I would to buy one....I'd better make sure I do a good job, and use a trusted brand of receiver .....so that I don't hurt the resale value.
I'm building a Suomi kit from an 80% ... But Its the only one without a commercial receiver....and I figure I'll have to keep it forever....even if I needed to sell it.
Good luck with your build....please post progress pics!


----------



## Burnt Drag

I bought a fully assembled and finished frame kit (RIA) for $330.00. The frame is fine, but many of the parts were ill fitted or just wrong. The frame is as nice as any though. With a Clark bushing and custom trigger mine is grouping golf balls off the bag at 15 yds.


----------

